# Legacy Maverick 3x5 Gen. II



## copythat (Sep 28, 2016)

*The next big purchase . . .*

I am a dreamer, there is no doubt about it. I have been dreaming about owning a Legacy CNC for some time. I have had some good fortune and decided to get serious about it. I met a Legacy Woodworking Associate in Lynchburg, VA who provided a 5.5 hour overview of the Maverick 3×5, Aspire software, and CCAM software. I think the Maverick is an awesome machine with three impressive workstations; the traditional 3-axis mill, the 5-axis turning, and "vertical fixturing."

The machine is not cheap at $16,000 and the sales experience has been dismal at best but the customer support once you have a machine appears to be second to none. I have already attended one of Legacy's weekly online training sessions that focused on a software upgrade released to their current customers.

I am pulling the pin tomorrow when my bank opens and hope to have the machine within two weeks. I plan to follow a number of their tutorials and make the rudimentary projects to get my feet wet. I am very excited. I hope to get a grasp on Aspire so I can make signs for my daughter's wedding. I know it would make her day and would go a long way toward keeping momma happy.

Hopefully I can turn my hobby into a little money maker and sell wood crafts and carvings to some of the knick-knack shops in the mountain towns of North Carolina. Only time will tell. Stay tuned for a review about the Legacy Maverick 3×5.


----------



## HollywoodGT (Feb 4, 2018)

copythat said:


> *The next big purchase . . .*
> 
> I am a dreamer, there is no doubt about it. I have been dreaming about owning a Legacy CNC for some time. I have had some good fortune and decided to get serious about it. I met a Legacy Woodworking Associate in Lynchburg, VA who provided a 5.5 hour overview of the Maverick 3×5, Aspire software, and CCAM software. I think the Maverick is an awesome machine with three impressive workstations; the traditional 3-axis mill, the 5-axis turning, and "vertical fixturing."
> 
> ...


Congrats Rob sounds like you have a plan and did your research and now are implementing the plan. That is the start of a great business plan. I cal it POAC Plan Organize Activate & Control just a little mottto I live by and has help me do well.

I'm in the exact same boat you are in. I was close to buying X-Carve and mainly because of decent reviews and their software is very user friendly. Then started learning more that spending more might be the better way to go. However then you buying a $5000.00 plus plus machine and now your into programming. The issue there is if I can not get the learning curve then the machine will sit. I'm not a fan of reading alot of direction as much as hands on training.

I wish you the best of luck and excited to hear how things progress


----------



## CaptainSkully (Aug 28, 2008)

copythat said:


> *The next big purchase . . .*
> 
> I am a dreamer, there is no doubt about it. I have been dreaming about owning a Legacy CNC for some time. I have had some good fortune and decided to get serious about it. I met a Legacy Woodworking Associate in Lynchburg, VA who provided a 5.5 hour overview of the Maverick 3×5, Aspire software, and CCAM software. I think the Maverick is an awesome machine with three impressive workstations; the traditional 3-axis mill, the 5-axis turning, and "vertical fixturing."
> 
> ...


That looks like a really nice machine! I'm excited to live vicariously through you and your purchase/learning curve. I would definitely look for a good forum to become a member of. That will get you valuable end-user feedback that even great customer support can't.

@HollywoodGT - I've been a member on the X-Carve forum for years and have learned a lot from there and I hope have helped a few too. With that being said, I'm probably going to buy a beefier router with screws instead of belts for a little more money from CNCRouterparts.com


----------



## UncleTim (Jun 22, 2021)

copythat said:


> *The next big purchase . . .*
> 
> I am a dreamer, there is no doubt about it. I have been dreaming about owning a Legacy CNC for some time. I have had some good fortune and decided to get serious about it. I met a Legacy Woodworking Associate in Lynchburg, VA who provided a 5.5 hour overview of the Maverick 3×5, Aspire software, and CCAM software. I think the Maverick is an awesome machine with three impressive workstations; the traditional 3-axis mill, the 5-axis turning, and "vertical fixturing."
> 
> ...


I have found a Maverick 3×5 that I plan on picking up. Does anyone have the total dimensions. I am buying this from an estate and wondering if it would fit in the back of a pickup.


----------



## copythat (Sep 28, 2016)

copythat said:


> *The next big purchase . . .*
> 
> I am a dreamer, there is no doubt about it. I have been dreaming about owning a Legacy CNC for some time. I have had some good fortune and decided to get serious about it. I met a Legacy Woodworking Associate in Lynchburg, VA who provided a 5.5 hour overview of the Maverick 3×5, Aspire software, and CCAM software. I think the Maverick is an awesome machine with three impressive workstations; the traditional 3-axis mill, the 5-axis turning, and "vertical fixturing."
> 
> ...





> I have found a Maverick 3×5 that I plan on picking up. Does anyone have the total dimensions. I am buying this from an estate and wondering if it would fit in the back of a pickup.
> 
> - UncleTim


According to Legacy's website, the footprint (l, w, h) is 84" x 57" x 73". You can find more information here: https://lwmcnc.com/cnc-systems/maverick-3x5-gen-ii-cnc-router/#foogallery-29817/i:25

Cut and past the link and once the page loads, scroll down to the red box with arrows pointing down that says, "To see more info click on the tabs below!" The "SPECS" tab has all the details.

Cheers,
Rob


----------



## copythat (Sep 28, 2016)

*The pin has been pulled!*

I still cannot believe I did it! The wire transfer is complete . . . $16K to Legacy Woodworking for a decked out Maverick 3 X 5 Gen. II with a couple accessories.

It is *NO SECRET* that getting into the CNC field is not cheap and I am living proof! My spending to date includes purchasing and receiving the following items in preparation of the CNC:

Four: FOOTMASTER GDR-80S-BLK-1/2-U Urethane Wheel and Pad Ratcheting Leveling Caster, 1100 lbs, Stem Mounted with 0.5" Mounting Hole Diameter, Black (4×109.64)








The beast has got to be mobile and also level when parked!

One: Fein 9-20-27 TURBO I Turbo 1 Vacuum with 5.8-Gallon Tank ($258.00)








Strictly for the vacuum table!

One: HFS® Heavy Duty Live Tailstock Center (#2 Morse Taper) ($17.84)








Because $16K is not enough to include one!

Twenty-Two: CNC bits ($621.41)








All the bits I need to complete almost all of Legacy's online tutorial projects. Hey I gotta start my training somewhere!

One: Dust shoe ($159.00)








Because CNC machines are all about making chips!

One Roll: EPDM Foam Rod ($41.74)








To create my own vacuum table based on Legacy's files.

Next on the list is:

Vectric Aspire ($1,995.00)
http://www.vectric.com/products/aspire.html
It seems to be the best and most robust program out there for 3D CNC work!

Forklift rental ($250.00)
Because a lift gate can't get it done with this monster!

And hopefully that is it for now!


----------



## jimintx (Jan 23, 2014)

copythat said:


> *The pin has been pulled!*
> 
> I still cannot believe I did it! The wire transfer is complete . . . $16K to Legacy Woodworking for a decked out Maverick 3 X 5 Gen. II with a couple accessories.
> 
> ...


This setup joins the new drill pass, and a new table saw, right? It's getting all fancy up in there!

Enjoy it!


----------



## copythat (Sep 28, 2016)

copythat said:


> *The pin has been pulled!*
> 
> I still cannot believe I did it! The wire transfer is complete . . . $16K to Legacy Woodworking for a decked out Maverick 3 X 5 Gen. II with a couple accessories.
> 
> ...


It does. In fact, I have a shop full of new equipment. I feel very fortunate to be in the position I am. Life is good!


----------



## RichT (Oct 14, 2016)

copythat said:


> *The pin has been pulled!*
> 
> I still cannot believe I did it! The wire transfer is complete . . . $16K to Legacy Woodworking for a decked out Maverick 3 X 5 Gen. II with a couple accessories.
> 
> ...


Maybe now you can press Enter and post some projects.


----------



## copythat (Sep 28, 2016)

copythat said:


> *The pin has been pulled!*
> 
> I still cannot believe I did it! The wire transfer is complete . . . $16K to Legacy Woodworking for a decked out Maverick 3 X 5 Gen. II with a couple accessories.
> 
> ...


Maybe in a couple weeks when she arrives.


----------



## CaptainSkully (Aug 28, 2008)

copythat said:


> *The pin has been pulled!*
> 
> I still cannot believe I did it! The wire transfer is complete . . . $16K to Legacy Woodworking for a decked out Maverick 3 X 5 Gen. II with a couple accessories.
> 
> ...


I'm very happy for you and of course a bit envious. Looking forward to seeing what you'll make. Enjoy the journey!


----------



## NormG (Mar 5, 2010)

copythat said:


> *The pin has been pulled!*
> 
> I still cannot believe I did it! The wire transfer is complete . . . $16K to Legacy Woodworking for a decked out Maverick 3 X 5 Gen. II with a couple accessories.
> 
> ...


Wow, congrats


----------



## Redbone (Nov 30, 2018)

copythat said:


> *The pin has been pulled!*
> 
> I still cannot believe I did it! The wire transfer is complete . . . $16K to Legacy Woodworking for a decked out Maverick 3 X 5 Gen. II with a couple accessories.
> 
> ...


Congrads on the Legacy.
I'm thinking of pulling the same trigger.


----------



## copythat (Sep 28, 2016)

copythat said:


> *The pin has been pulled!*
> 
> I still cannot believe I did it! The wire transfer is complete . . . $16K to Legacy Woodworking for a decked out Maverick 3 X 5 Gen. II with a couple accessories.
> 
> ...





> Congrads on the Legacy.
> I'm thinking of pulling the same trigger.
> 
> - Redbone


I think the Legacy Maverick is an awesome machine. It does everything I hoped it would.


----------



## 1Woody (Mar 20, 2013)

copythat said:


> *The pin has been pulled!*
> 
> I still cannot believe I did it! The wire transfer is complete . . . $16K to Legacy Woodworking for a decked out Maverick 3 X 5 Gen. II with a couple accessories.
> 
> ...


After looking at this beauty at a woodworking show in Milwaukee several years ago I'm back looking again. Haven't gotten the quot yet but I'm sure it will be a sticker shock. Would love to hear how your liking yours after having it for a bit. Thanks


----------



## copythat (Sep 28, 2016)

copythat said:


> *The pin has been pulled!*
> 
> I still cannot believe I did it! The wire transfer is complete . . . $16K to Legacy Woodworking for a decked out Maverick 3 X 5 Gen. II with a couple accessories.
> 
> ...


Al Breit, I ordered the Maverick 3×5 Gen II and they sent me the Gen I. I was taken aback because the Gen II had significant upgrades like a substantially befier gantry. I worked a deal with Legacy and instantly upgraded to the Maverick 4×8. It is massive and very heavy . . . I love it!

I had grandiose ideas when I opted to upgrade to the 4×8 and thought I might get into a modest cabinet business. Instead of cabinets, I turned to 2.5D carvings and that has been my forte since day one. I have a facebook page that highlights some of my work. It is Blackacre Wood Crafts and can be found here:

https://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=100033363799357

In hindsight, I should have stuck with the 3×5 because most of my carvings are around 12" high by 10" wide and none have been larger than the 3×5 envelope. However, if I had done that, I probably would have regretted it and struggled with a cabinet business. ;-)

Legacy use to make a small Explorer that would be perfect for my current business. If they still made the unit, I would order three of them and have multiple carvings going at a time. However, I would not part with my 4×8!


----------



## copythat (Sep 28, 2016)

*It keeps getting better!*

Vectric Aspire has been purchased and I await delivery of the Maverick!


----------



## Dwat (Feb 6, 2018)

copythat said:


> *It keeps getting better!*
> 
> Vectric Aspire has been purchased and I await delivery of the Maverick!


Rob, 
I too am a dreamer and am seriously considering going for the maverick 3×5 but the price I am seeing is $17500. How did you get a fully loaded with all the stuff you listed for 16k? I know they have a 2k discount right now but that just covers Aspire software.
Dan


----------



## copythat (Sep 28, 2016)

copythat said:


> *It keeps getting better!*
> 
> Vectric Aspire has been purchased and I await delivery of the Maverick!





> Rob,
> I too am a dreamer and am seriously considering going for the maverick 3×5 but the price I am seeing is $17500. How did you get a fully loaded with all the stuff you listed for 16k? I know they have a 2k discount right now but that just covers Aspire software.
> Dan
> 
> - Dwat


I talked them down to $16,514 for the the following:
- Maverick 36 X 60
- Side By Side Configuration
- 3hp water cooled spindle 220v single phase
- Side Mount Control Tower and Smart Tool Attachment
- Maverick Floor Stand
- Computer
- Mach3
- Install and calibration
- CCAM Turning Software
- Joinery System
- Factory Training
- T track and Clamps (this was extra)
- LoPro Clamp Set (this was extra)
- Shipping

I bought Aspire, 23 bits, 1100# leveling wheels, and a Fein vacuum from other distributors.

It hasn't been cheap but it will be complete when it arrives.


----------



## Redbone (Nov 30, 2018)

copythat said:


> *It keeps getting better!*
> 
> Vectric Aspire has been purchased and I await delivery of the Maverick!


I'm new to this site and way behind on reading everyone's posts. I had the same question as Dwat. Thanks for your reply


----------



## copythat (Sep 28, 2016)

copythat said:


> *It keeps getting better!*
> 
> Vectric Aspire has been purchased and I await delivery of the Maverick!





> I'm new to this site and way behind on reading everyone's posts. I had the same question as Dwat. Thanks for your reply
> 
> - Redbone


I caught a beginning of the year sale and negotiated down from there.


----------



## copythat (Sep 28, 2016)

*Delivery is set*

My Maverick 3×5 is due for delivery next Wednesday, 02/28/2018. I cannot wait.


----------



## copythat (Sep 28, 2016)

*Delivery is a nightmare . . .*

I was supposed to receive the Maverick on Wednesday, 02/28/2018, so I reserved a forklift for $225. The delivery was pushed off until next Monday so I paid the rental fee for nothing.

I received a call from the shipper on Thursday, 03/01/2018, who wanted to deliver the Maverick today, 03/02/2018. I told them I could not commit until I confirmed a forklift rental for the day. Three hours on the phone and $412.19 later, I had confirmation of a forklift and called the shipper back. I told the shipper that I had secured a forklift and we agreed the Maverick would be delivered between 1100 and 1500 hours today, 03/02/2018.  Yay!

The forklift with 6' forks was delivered at 1000 hours and I received instruction on how to operate the machine. All was going well.










At 1100 hours, the shipper called and said they were not delivering the Maverick today. WTF! I went off. The shipper said he would call me back and let me know what he could do. Fifteen minutes later, I received a call and I'm told too bad, so sad, not today. I asked to speak to the boss and was put on hold. Five minutes later, the shipper came back on the line and told me the Maverick was out for delivery and it had all been a mistake. I'm not sure I believed him. Time will tell. One thing is for certain, I am sick of dealing with freight companies.

*Update:* I called the shipper around 1330 hours and was told my Maverick would not be delivered until the end of the day because it had been loaded on the front of the delivery truck. Now I knew I was being lied to. I waited until about 1445 hours, called back, and spoke to a different employee. He researched and said my Maverick did not make it on a truck today. I went off (a common theme in the delivery process). The new employee said too bad, so sad, not today.

I calmed down and asked to speak to a supervisor. The employee put me on hold and after ten minutes came back and said the machine would be loaded and delivered by the next available driver. I seriously had my doubts.

I received a call about 1630 hours from the driver who said he was getting ready to leave and was forty minutes out. He then complained that he had not heard of my hometown and asked for directions. I didn't think I would have to provide directions to a professional shipping company since an iPhone can take you to my home. No problem, I gave him directions and waited.

At about 1730 hours, the driver called and confirmed he went the wrong way. He wanted me to go sit by the highway and wait for him so I could lead him to my home. Yep! No worries, I drove out and guided him to my driveway-a paved road to a paved driveway in the heart of a country town. The driver turned out to be very nice and got out of my way as I worked the forklift for the first time in my life! The little machine with the extended forks handled the 1250 pound load with little trouble.

Here are some shots of the pallet off the truck:



















And here is my newest woodworking machine in the process of coming alive:


----------



## Dwat (Feb 6, 2018)

copythat said:


> *Delivery is a nightmare . . .*
> 
> I was supposed to receive the Maverick on Wednesday, 02/28/2018, so I reserved a forklift for $225. The delivery was pushed off until next Monday so I paid the rental fee for nothing.
> 
> ...


Rob,
Although I would agree that the shipping issue would make me more than want to cuss and beat the dog I would still like to be dealing with it considering what would be sitting in my garage. I am about a year away from my time dealing with a shipper so keep us up to date. Very much want to hear about the journey.

Dan


----------



## Arkitect96 (Jul 23, 2014)

copythat said:


> *Delivery is a nightmare . . .*
> 
> I was supposed to receive the Maverick on Wednesday, 02/28/2018, so I reserved a forklift for $225. The delivery was pushed off until next Monday so I paid the rental fee for nothing.
> 
> ...


I had the exact same issue with delivery of my Maverick 3×5. Delivery was pushed back once, after that, the delivery driver actually showed up a few days early and wanted to drop it off because he was in the area. He seemed pissed when I told him there was no way I could offload it. My tractor with forks wasn't big enough and the forklift wasn't scheduled until the date Legacy gave me for delivery.


----------



## copythat (Sep 28, 2016)

*It Lives!*

I reconfigured the layout of my shop so it will work with the Maverick CNC and my soon to have Hammer K3 winner 79×48". I ran the 220v line on Sunday and got everything buttoned up. I like how it all fits. I am creating plans for a wall mounted computer cabinet that will also house my CNC bits and wrenches. Until then, I am using a rolling cart that another tool usually sits on.



















I turned on the Maverick's power and all the motors charged and locked up, like they are supposed to. I turned on Mach 3 and clicked the reset button. I then referenced the machine and warmed up the spindle. The spindle is water cooled and I could see the pump was working. It is super quiet when compared to a router and it is just awesome!











I hope to get some MDF and melamine tomorrow or Wednesday so I can cut my table tops and get ready for this weekend.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker (Jan 28, 2015)

copythat said:


> *It Lives!*
> 
> I reconfigured the layout of my shop so it will work with the Maverick CNC and my soon to have Hammer K3 winner 79×48". I ran the 220v line on Sunday and got everything buttoned up. I like how it all fits. I am creating plans for a wall mounted computer cabinet that will also house my CNC bits and wrenches. Until then, I am using a rolling cart that another tool usually sits on.
> 
> ...


By going slow? to me it means exteremly slow. Today is your Legacy still that slow?


----------



## copythat (Sep 28, 2016)

*Couple Quick Notes*

My Maverick 3×5 came with a portable e-stop switch. I assumed this was an upgrade on the Gen. II since the e-stop on the gantry had been removed. I searched high and low on where to plug in the three pronged plug but I could not locate the receptacle. I finally called Legacy and they told me the switch did not go with my machine; it was for a 4×8. I'm not sure I believe them but OK.










Next, I added 2.5 gallons of antifreeze and 2.5 gallons of water to the spindle coolant reservoir and went to insert the hoses like the instructions indicated. I noticed the hole for the tube that goes into the reservoir is quite a bit bigger than the hose. I could only imagine how much crud would end up in reservoir and, ultimately, in my spindle. I checked my parts stash and found a perfectly sized rubber grommet. I installed it into the top of the reservoir and then pushed the tubing into the reservoir. It all fit like a glove.


----------



## Notw (Aug 7, 2013)

copythat said:


> *Couple Quick Notes*
> 
> My Maverick 3×5 came with a portable e-stop switch. I assumed this was an upgrade on the Gen. II since the e-stop on the gantry had been removed. I searched high and low on where to plug in the three pronged plug but I could not locate the receptacle. I finally called Legacy and they told me the switch did not go with my machine; it was for a 4×8. I'm not sure I believe them but OK.
> 
> ...


I'm a little surprised that a machine of this caliber would use a 5 gallon bucket for the coolant tank.


----------



## copythat (Sep 28, 2016)

copythat said:


> *Couple Quick Notes*
> 
> My Maverick 3×5 came with a portable e-stop switch. I assumed this was an upgrade on the Gen. II since the e-stop on the gantry had been removed. I searched high and low on where to plug in the three pronged plug but I could not locate the receptacle. I finally called Legacy and they told me the switch did not go with my machine; it was for a 4×8. I'm not sure I believe them but OK.
> 
> ...





> I m a little surprised that a machine of this caliber would use a 5 gallon bucket for the coolant tank.
> 
> - Notw


Do you think it should have a built on reservoir? I'm not familiar with what other cost comparable machines use. I did check out an $80,000 Camaster that had a forced air cooled spindle and thought it was a step down. I admit, I think the bucket is cheap looking but it is totally functional.


----------



## Notw (Aug 7, 2013)

copythat said:


> *Couple Quick Notes*
> 
> My Maverick 3×5 came with a portable e-stop switch. I assumed this was an upgrade on the Gen. II since the e-stop on the gantry had been removed. I searched high and low on where to plug in the three pronged plug but I could not locate the receptacle. I finally called Legacy and they told me the switch did not go with my machine; it was for a 4×8. I'm not sure I believe them but OK.
> 
> ...


I guess it's just one of those things, they probably couldn't improve up the simplicity and functionality of the bucket, just looks a bit odd is all


----------



## Dwat (Feb 6, 2018)

copythat said:


> *Couple Quick Notes*
> 
> My Maverick 3×5 came with a portable e-stop switch. I assumed this was an upgrade on the Gen. II since the e-stop on the gantry had been removed. I searched high and low on where to plug in the three pronged plug but I could not locate the receptacle. I finally called Legacy and they told me the switch did not go with my machine; it was for a 4×8. I'm not sure I believe them but OK.
> 
> ...


Rob,

Give us an update. What is going on whit the new "toy" and what have you made?

Dan


----------



## Desert_Woodworker (Jan 28, 2015)

copythat said:


> *Couple Quick Notes*
> 
> My Maverick 3×5 came with a portable e-stop switch. I assumed this was an upgrade on the Gen. II since the e-stop on the gantry had been removed. I searched high and low on where to plug in the three pronged plug but I could not locate the receptacle. I finally called Legacy and they told me the switch did not go with my machine; it was for a 4×8. I'm not sure I believe them but OK.
> 
> ...


Your water cooled set up with the grommet looks great- without the grommet I still clean and change to water periodically 
Question: here is what I believe and ponder re: the water cooled spindle- How do you know if the water pump is working? While operating the machine you are not allerted by the machine that the pump is not working nor you cannot tell from the water lines- is water flowing! What are your thoughts?


----------



## Desert_Woodworker (Jan 28, 2015)

copythat said:


> *Couple Quick Notes*
> 
> My Maverick 3×5 came with a portable e-stop switch. I assumed this was an upgrade on the Gen. II since the e-stop on the gantry had been removed. I searched high and low on where to plug in the three pronged plug but I could not locate the receptacle. I finally called Legacy and they told me the switch did not go with my machine; it was for a 4×8. I'm not sure I believe them but OK.
> 
> ...





> I m a little surprised that a machine of this caliber would use a 5 gallon bucket for the coolant tank.
> 
> - Notw
> 
> ...


Water cooled spindle, for me, is the way to go. I recently just completed an individual carving- 23 hours of continuous non stop machining
Question: can an air cooled spindle do this? I would like to know-
H2O


----------



## ssnvet (Jan 10, 2012)

copythat said:


> *Couple Quick Notes*
> 
> My Maverick 3×5 came with a portable e-stop switch. I assumed this was an upgrade on the Gen. II since the e-stop on the gantry had been removed. I searched high and low on where to plug in the three pronged plug but I could not locate the receptacle. I finally called Legacy and they told me the switch did not go with my machine; it was for a 4×8. I'm not sure I believe them but OK.
> 
> ...





> Water cooled spindle, for me, is the way to go. I recently just completed an individual carving- 23 hours of continuous non stop machining
> Question: can an air cooled spindle do this? I would like to know-
> H2O
> - Desert_Woodworker


Chiming in here with a couple observations… note: I'm not criticizing anyone's machine, opinion or experience.

We're on our second CNC at work, a CNT Motion Systems 900 series with a 10 HP spindle, ISO 30 tool holder an 8 position tool changer…. and we just purchased (for a cool $120,000) a Multi-Cam 5000 with a 13 HP HSD spindle, HSK63 tool holder and 12 position rotary tool changer… though we haven't taken delivery of it yet.

All three of our CNCs have had and will have air cooled spindles. No other option was even presented. And yes, they cut all day, every day.

My understanding and experience (though admittedly limited) is that all industrial duty CNC routers have air cooled spindles. These run up to 24,000 rpm, at high HP continuously for hours on end and the spindles alone cost upwards of $10K. (the ceramic bearings alone cost hundreds of dollars)

From what I've seen, air cooled spindles with the same specs always cost more than liquid cooled spindles.

I think liquid cooled spindles are an economical way to put a capable spindle on the market that hobbyist can afford.

Liquid cooled spindles present another system that requires maintenance, tending and could potentially fail. An if the cooling system fails during an extended program (which is when, if it fails, it is likely to do so) it will take the spindle out.

Air cooled is bullet proof… as long as you have air, it's good to go.

That said, I think Rob's setup looks very nice and the coolant setup should serve him well. Just put it somewhere when it won't get knocked over and maybe put some type of sight glass set up in there, to make it easy to keep an eye on the cooling level.


----------



## copythat (Sep 28, 2016)

copythat said:


> *Couple Quick Notes*
> 
> My Maverick 3×5 came with a portable e-stop switch. I assumed this was an upgrade on the Gen. II since the e-stop on the gantry had been removed. I searched high and low on where to plug in the three pronged plug but I could not locate the receptacle. I finally called Legacy and they told me the switch did not go with my machine; it was for a 4×8. I'm not sure I believe them but OK.
> 
> ...


I like how quiet my water cooled spindle is compared to a router. I have no idea what an air cooled spindle sounds like. I guess it doesn't really matter when my dust collector sounds like a freight train. Hopefully I will get years of use out of my spindle and pump.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker (Jan 28, 2015)

copythat said:


> *Couple Quick Notes*
> 
> My Maverick 3×5 came with a portable e-stop switch. I assumed this was an upgrade on the Gen. II since the e-stop on the gantry had been removed. I searched high and low on where to plug in the three pronged plug but I could not locate the receptacle. I finally called Legacy and they told me the switch did not go with my machine; it was for a 4×8. I'm not sure I believe them but OK.
> 
> ...





> I like how quiet my water cooled spindle is compared to a router. I have no idea what an air cooled spindle sounds like. I guess it doesn t really matter when my dust collector sounds like a freight train. Hopefully I will get years of use out of my spindle and pump.
> 
> - copythat


MM Great insight to this "post" yet "what is level and type of CNC's do our fellow LJocks have and use? As for "bullet proof" air spindle… a failure is a failure- programming, electrical, tool bit breakage, water pump, life expectancy… Preventative maintenance…. Or ….

Rob you have a beautiful Legacy and myself a Laguna IQ- both machines use, a water cooled spindle. 
IMO I love the water cooled spindle; I know that my machine can run continuously for a 23 hour run. The spindle and tool bit were only warm and could be touched by hand, after this run.
From the Shop Bot video' the air cooled spindles require a (? # of minutes) to warm up, before you can start, the run. Water/cooled can start and run….Yet can air spindles run more than 10 hrs continuously? ( within the type machines that were mentioned)
Also, I would be interested to hear - how many hours can a 3hp air cooled spindle run…. 
Just sayin,
Ps You have a great machine- now lets talk software…..
Your Legacy will do as you tell it to do but are you in command from the "programming" that you input…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker (Jan 28, 2015)

copythat said:


> *Couple Quick Notes*
> 
> My Maverick 3×5 came with a portable e-stop switch. I assumed this was an upgrade on the Gen. II since the e-stop on the gantry had been removed. I searched high and low on where to plug in the three pronged plug but I could not locate the receptacle. I finally called Legacy and they told me the switch did not go with my machine; it was for a 4×8. I'm not sure I believe them but OK.
> 
> ...


"That said, I think Rob's setup looks very nice and the coolant setup should serve him well. Just put it somewhere when it won't get knocked over and maybe put some type of sight glass set up in there, to make it easy to keep an eye on the cooling level." 
Matt in WWI and WW2 there are stories of soldiers using their "urine" to cool the combat machine guns. 
Please Rob just replace to pump…....


----------



## copythat (Sep 28, 2016)

copythat said:


> *Couple Quick Notes*
> 
> My Maverick 3×5 came with a portable e-stop switch. I assumed this was an upgrade on the Gen. II since the e-stop on the gantry had been removed. I searched high and low on where to plug in the three pronged plug but I could not locate the receptacle. I finally called Legacy and they told me the switch did not go with my machine; it was for a 4×8. I'm not sure I believe them but OK.
> 
> ...


In all fairness, Legacy has my Mach 3 software setup to warmup my 3hp water cooled spindle when I first turn on and reference the machine. It may not need it but that is how they set it up and I am ok with it. It only takes a couple minutes and it is done.

Although is was expensive to me, did I mention the Maverick 3×5 only cost $16K? I would imagine the $120K machine is far superior, no matter what type of spindle it is running. However, I think mine will serve me well for a while until I can justify a Maverick 4×8.


----------



## ssnvet (Jan 10, 2012)

copythat said:


> *Couple Quick Notes*
> 
> My Maverick 3×5 came with a portable e-stop switch. I assumed this was an upgrade on the Gen. II since the e-stop on the gantry had been removed. I searched high and low on where to plug in the three pronged plug but I could not locate the receptacle. I finally called Legacy and they told me the switch did not go with my machine; it was for a 4×8. I'm not sure I believe them but OK.
> 
> ...





> In all fairness, Legacy has my Mach 3 software setup to warmup my 3hp water cooled spindle when I first turn on and reference the machine.
> - copythat


I think that is pretty standard for "real spindles", and we run a warm up routine as part of are homing procedure.

The tolerances are so tight in these super high speed spindles, such that any rapid temp raise can cause the spindle to unevenly heat and the thermal expansion will not be uniform and then when you spin the thing at 25,000 rpm, it can cause imbalance.


----------



## Dwat (Feb 6, 2018)

copythat said:


> *Couple Quick Notes*
> 
> My Maverick 3×5 came with a portable e-stop switch. I assumed this was an upgrade on the Gen. II since the e-stop on the gantry had been removed. I searched high and low on where to plug in the three pronged plug but I could not locate the receptacle. I finally called Legacy and they told me the switch did not go with my machine; it was for a 4×8. I'm not sure I believe them but OK.
> 
> ...


Rob,
You have probably already figured it out but I was looking through some youtube videos and found this concerning the cut-off switch or EPO, about 8:30 into the 12 minute video. 




Dan


----------



## copythat (Sep 28, 2016)

copythat said:


> *Couple Quick Notes*
> 
> My Maverick 3×5 came with a portable e-stop switch. I assumed this was an upgrade on the Gen. II since the e-stop on the gantry had been removed. I searched high and low on where to plug in the three pronged plug but I could not locate the receptacle. I finally called Legacy and they told me the switch did not go with my machine; it was for a 4×8. I'm not sure I believe them but OK.
> 
> ...





> Rob,
> You have probably already figured it out but I was looking through some youtube videos and found this concerning the cut-off switch or EPO, about 8:30 into the 12 minute video.
> 
> 
> ...


It turns out they sent me a Gen I machine and I paid for a Gen II. I'm not real happy with the company since I asked them about it a couple weeks ago and the salesman simply lied to me.


----------



## copythat (Sep 28, 2016)

*Finally cutting wood!*

I've had a little downtime getting all of the miscellaneous hardware I needed. I also spent last weekend getting some training on a similar machine. However, this weekend I actually cut wood. It was exciting . . . even if it was just cutting the base table, vacuum table, and t-track table.

Here are a few pics of the vacuum table being milled.









































































This week, I plan to start some small projects for my daughter's upcoming wedding.


----------



## Dwat (Feb 6, 2018)

copythat said:


> *Finally cutting wood!*
> 
> I've had a little downtime getting all of the miscellaneous hardware I needed. I also spent last weekend getting some training on a similar machine. However, this weekend I actually cut wood. It was exciting . . . even if it was just cutting the base table, vacuum table, and t-track table.
> 
> ...


Rob,
Enjoy the pics and update.
Looking forward to more.
Dan


----------



## Desert_Woodworker (Jan 28, 2015)

copythat said:


> *Finally cutting wood!*
> 
> I've had a little downtime getting all of the miscellaneous hardware I needed. I also spent last weekend getting some training on a similar machine. However, this weekend I actually cut wood. It was exciting . . . even if it was just cutting the base table, vacuum table, and t-track table.
> 
> ...


I really enjoy you progress….


----------



## copythat (Sep 28, 2016)

*Project from Class 1*

I got off work and completed Class 1 on the Legacy Woodworking Machinery website. I actually did the class once with the video and twice on my own, just so I was sure I knew what I was doing. Upon completion of the class I had G Code for a small name plaque.

I ran out to the shop and used my newly milled and assembled t-track table and Legacy low profile clamps. The clamps were awesome!









*STOCK PHOTO*

They held my 12" x 6" pine stock securely to the tabletop.

I set up my datum position for the front left and positioned my clamps appropriately. It took about ten minutes to set up and I'm sure it would have went quicker if I had more experience. Anyhow, I set up the smart tool, loaded my code, and less than two minutes later-SHAZAM!




























The practice carvings turned out just like they looked in Aspire-so cool! I was surprised how clean the pine cut; it was an unexpected bonus. So now I am off to Class 2!


----------



## copythat (Sep 28, 2016)

copythat said:


> *Project from Class 1*
> 
> I got off work and completed Class 1 on the Legacy Woodworking Machinery website. I actually did the class once with the video and twice on my own, just so I was sure I knew what I was doing. Upon completion of the class I had G Code for a small name plaque.
> 
> ...


Here are a couple shots of my Legacy low profile clamps in position for the project from Class 1 . . .



















Did you notice how I chickened out and used nylon 14-20 screws to hold down my t-track table instead of steel screws like the pros did?


----------



## copythat (Sep 28, 2016)

copythat said:


> *Project from Class 1*
> 
> I got off work and completed Class 1 on the Legacy Woodworking Machinery website. I actually did the class once with the video and twice on my own, just so I was sure I knew what I was doing. Upon completion of the class I had G Code for a small name plaque.
> 
> ...


----------



## Dwat (Feb 6, 2018)

copythat said:


> *Project from Class 1*
> 
> I got off work and completed Class 1 on the Legacy Woodworking Machinery website. I actually did the class once with the video and twice on my own, just so I was sure I knew what I was doing. Upon completion of the class I had G Code for a small name plaque.
> 
> ...


Rob,
Small victories!!
The journey begins.
Dan


----------



## Notw (Aug 7, 2013)

copythat said:


> *Project from Class 1*
> 
> I got off work and completed Class 1 on the Legacy Woodworking Machinery website. I actually did the class once with the video and twice on my own, just so I was sure I knew what I was doing. Upon completion of the class I had G Code for a small name plaque.
> 
> ...


Wow that came out really nice…i have a feeling you are addicted now


----------



## Desert_Woodworker (Jan 28, 2015)

copythat said:


> *Project from Class 1*
> 
> I got off work and completed Class 1 on the Legacy Woodworking Machinery website. I actually did the class once with the video and twice on my own, just so I was sure I knew what I was doing. Upon completion of the class I had G Code for a small name plaque.
> 
> ...


good start…


----------



## Redbone (Nov 30, 2018)

copythat said:


> *Project from Class 1*
> 
> I got off work and completed Class 1 on the Legacy Woodworking Machinery website. I actually did the class once with the video and twice on my own, just so I was sure I knew what I was doing. Upon completion of the class I had G Code for a small name plaque.
> 
> ...


I hope to be smiling like that one day soon


----------



## copythat (Sep 28, 2016)

copythat said:


> *Project from Class 1*
> 
> I got off work and completed Class 1 on the Legacy Woodworking Machinery website. I actually did the class once with the video and twice on my own, just so I was sure I knew what I was doing. Upon completion of the class I had G Code for a small name plaque.
> 
> ...





> I hope to be smiling like that one day soon
> 
> - Redbone


Watching the CNC carve never gets old. Perhaps it is just me and I'm easily amused.


----------



## copythat (Sep 28, 2016)

*Class 2 brings even more fun!*

Class 2 was a tad more complex than Class 1 but the reward was so much more impressive.










I was amazed how well the carving turned out in pine.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker (Jan 28, 2015)

copythat said:


> *Class 2 brings even more fun!*
> 
> Class 2 was a tad more complex than Class 1 but the reward was so much more impressive.
> 
> ...


Great start, soooooooooooo much to learn- nice job
Critique- nice, but to be critical - The "kerning" (the spacing of the letters) need a tweak - "Lana"- your "L" touches or makes contact with the "a" and touches the "n". "Baker"- the "a" touches "k" and the "e" touches "r".
Best to you, unlike human handwriting- the software will make it look "exactly" as you want….


----------



## Redbone (Nov 30, 2018)

copythat said:


> *Class 2 brings even more fun!*
> 
> Class 2 was a tad more complex than Class 1 but the reward was so much more impressive.
> 
> ...


Looks great.


----------



## copythat (Sep 28, 2016)

copythat said:


> *Class 2 brings even more fun!*
> 
> Class 2 was a tad more complex than Class 1 but the reward was so much more impressive.
> 
> ...


I've come a long way in a short time.


----------



## copythat (Sep 28, 2016)

*A project based on things I learned in Classes 1 and 2 . . . *

Of course this had to be one of my first five projects!

I am a member of a couple CNC Facebook pages and someone posted an image of the EGA in the group's files. I downloaded it into Aspire and went to work. I changed the size from small to not so small and then started assigning different bits to see how it would turn out. I opted for a V-Carve toolpath using a 1" - 90 degree V bit. It was a quick project at the computer and in the shop . . . but a lot of fun, nonetheless!

Here are a couple pics through my Kent CNC dust shoe:



























Here is a pic of the project laying on the table. The dust collection I have really is remarkable!









Here is a closeup of the project lying on the table.









Here is an oblique shot so you can take in the depth of the project.









Here is a pic of the untouched project under warm lighting conditions. 









And here is a short clip of the Maverick cutting the EGA . . .





WHAT AN ABSOLUTELY FUN TOOL!


----------



## Dwat (Feb 6, 2018)

copythat said:


> *A project based on things I learned in Classes 1 and 2 . . . *
> 
> Of course this had to be one of my first five projects!
> 
> ...


Very nice!


----------



## Desert_Woodworker (Jan 28, 2015)

copythat said:


> *A project based on things I learned in Classes 1 and 2 . . . *
> 
> Of course this had to be one of my first five projects!
> 
> ...


If you're happy with these results, then best to you….
Critique: Tool bit size for this project too big- I would use a 30 degree bit
Again your "kerning" is at best sub par.
Just sayin--


----------



## copythat (Sep 28, 2016)

copythat said:


> *A project based on things I learned in Classes 1 and 2 . . . *
> 
> Of course this had to be one of my first five projects!
> 
> ...





> If you re happy with these results, then best to you….
> Critique: Tool bit size for this project too big- I would use a 30 degree bit
> Again your "kerning" is at best sub par.
> Just sayin--
> ...


Yes, the bit size was huge: 1" 90 degree V-bit for a four inch carving. I plan to expand my bit selection in the very near future. I'm taking baby steps as I learn how to use the machine and the related software. I am developing my knowledge base to know what bits I need. Thanks for the criticism.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker (Jan 28, 2015)

copythat said:


> *A project based on things I learned in Classes 1 and 2 . . . *
> 
> Of course this had to be one of my first five projects!
> 
> ...


You are doing great- as for the bit- try using a smaller angle 60 or 30 degree, for small projects.


----------



## Redbone (Nov 30, 2018)

copythat said:


> *A project based on things I learned in Classes 1 and 2 . . . *
> 
> Of course this had to be one of my first five projects!
> 
> ...


From out of crate to this in a short time, impressive .


----------



## copythat (Sep 28, 2016)

copythat said:


> *A project based on things I learned in Classes 1 and 2 . . . *
> 
> Of course this had to be one of my first five projects!
> 
> ...


----------



## copythat (Sep 28, 2016)

*Cutting signs for the wedding . . . *

I started cutting signs for my daughter's wedding. I came up with a design for the first sign (24" x 24") and practiced on a piece of MDF. I was worried about the cutting pattern on the smaller font and rightfully so; it turned out well in practice but not on the finished pine piece.



















Ok, I've learned my lesson-if I think it isn't going to work, I should try something else. Luckily, my wife is going to stain the pine and paint the letters so I don't think my blunder will be glaringly obvious. Oh yeah, it's time to order some additional bits!


----------



## lightweightladylefty (Mar 27, 2008)

copythat said:


> *Cutting signs for the wedding . . . *
> 
> I started cutting signs for my daughter's wedding. I came up with a design for the first sign (24" x 24") and practiced on a piece of MDF. I was worried about the cutting pattern on the smaller font and rightfully so; it turned out well in practice but not on the finished pine piece.
> 
> ...


Rob,

You could use a paint roller lightly coated with stain and run it over the flat part. That would make the lettering stand out more and would be pretty simple.

L/W


----------



## copythat (Sep 28, 2016)

copythat said:


> *Cutting signs for the wedding . . . *
> 
> I started cutting signs for my daughter's wedding. I came up with a design for the first sign (24" x 24") and practiced on a piece of MDF. I was worried about the cutting pattern on the smaller font and rightfully so; it turned out well in practice but not on the finished pine piece.
> 
> ...


My wife is going to use a dark stain on the pine to bring out the grain. She is then going to seal it and follow up by painting the lettering white. She showed me a picture of what she planned to do and it looked pretty nice. Luckily my wife is very crafty and artistic.


----------



## copythat (Sep 28, 2016)

*Aspire has amazing font capabilities . . . *

Another project for my daughter's wedding.

I found the clock clipart and font online. I worked with Aspire for a couple hours and learned quite a bit about manipulating fonts. It is quite a program.


----------



## copythat (Sep 28, 2016)

*Learning all about Aspire*

I played around with Aspire after I left the shop last night. This sign was fun! It has a 1/4" raised arrow, slightly arced lettering, and V-Carved letters starting a 1/4" below the material surface.


----------



## copythat (Sep 28, 2016)

copythat said:


> *Learning all about Aspire*
> 
> I played around with Aspire after I left the shop last night. This sign was fun! It has a 1/4" raised arrow, slightly arced lettering, and V-Carved letters starting a 1/4" below the material surface.


Here's one just under 36" that will be painted a dark brown with white letters. I hope it's big enough for family to see as they are driving along!


----------



## copythat (Sep 28, 2016)

*Enough with the wedding signs already!*

I'm getting the hang of sign making but would like to move beyond the requested wedding signs. I am ready for Class 3 and my introduction to turning.

Some projects I cut this evening . . .


----------



## Dwat (Feb 6, 2018)

copythat said:


> *Enough with the wedding signs already!*
> 
> I'm getting the hang of sign making but would like to move beyond the requested wedding signs. I am ready for Class 3 and my introduction to turning.
> 
> Some projects I cut this evening . . .


Rob
All the pieces are looking good. Been what.. two-three weeks. Just imagine after two years.


----------



## joebob1611 (Dec 4, 2012)

copythat said:


> *Enough with the wedding signs already!*
> 
> I'm getting the hang of sign making but would like to move beyond the requested wedding signs. I am ready for Class 3 and my introduction to turning.
> 
> Some projects I cut this evening . . .


Looks like you're having a blast! I've had my machine for about 2-3 years and still enjoy watching it work. One tip on finishing, if you haven't already seen it, is to put a couple of coats of shellac on the piece before V carving, then carve as usual. Next, just use a spray can and spray all the carved section, let dry, then sand off. Much faster than using a brush to hand paint. The shellac will keep the paint from getting into the grain on the surface, and will also help a little with tearout around the edges. An alternative is to use Oramask 813 to cover the piece, vcarve and paint, then just peel the mask off. Very little, if any cleanup.

One other suggestion would be to decrease the flat depth of the V carve to keep the cut from going so deep. I like the look of a shallower cut vs a very deep one. Usually I set the flat depth to around .1-.2" at most, sometimes less depending on the thickness of the piece.

Keep up the great work!


----------



## copythat (Sep 28, 2016)

copythat said:


> *Enough with the wedding signs already!*
> 
> I'm getting the hang of sign making but would like to move beyond the requested wedding signs. I am ready for Class 3 and my introduction to turning.
> 
> Some projects I cut this evening . . .





> Looks like you re having a blast! I ve had my machine for about 2-3 years and still enjoy watching it work. One tip on finishing, if you haven t already seen it, is to put a couple of coats of shellac on the piece before V carving, then carve as usual. Next, just use a spray can and spray all the carved section, let dry, then sand off. Much faster than using a brush to hand paint. The shellac will keep the paint from getting into the grain on the surface, and will also help a little with tearout around the edges. An alternative is to use Oramask 813 to cover the piece, vcarve and paint, then just peel the mask off. Very little, if any cleanup.
> 
> One other suggestion would be to decrease the flat depth of the V carve to keep the cut from going so deep. I like the look of a shallower cut vs a very deep one. Usually I set the flat depth to around .1-.2" at most, sometimes less depending on the thickness of the piece.
> 
> ...


Thank you for the tips on finishing. I can use all the help I can get!!


----------



## copythat (Sep 28, 2016)

*Dust collection for the beast!*

I spent the last couple nights working on dust collection for the Maverick. I put the Laguna pflux in the corner of the garage, near the CNC. My plan was to install two runs from the Laguna-an overhead run of ducting for the CNC and Hammer K3 and a wall mounted run for smaller machines that line the perimeter of the shop. The Laguna has proven to be so efficient that I decided to keep the option of future expansion open on the overhead run. Here are a couple pics of the almost completed overhead run.



















I still need to add: 1) the drop down flexible hose for the sliding table saw; 2) one mount for the extension above the Maverick; and 3) grounding wire.










I screwed all the pieces together in case changes in the shop occur . . . you just never know! ;-)










I have automatic gates from ivac and no longer need the Long Ranger III pictured in the photo. I can't wait to get the automatic gates installed!


----------



## BCaryville (Apr 18, 2017)

copythat said:


> *Dust collection for the beast!*
> 
> I spent the last couple nights working on dust collection for the Maverick. I put the Laguna pflux in the corner of the garage, near the CNC. My plan was to install two runs from the Laguna-an overhead run of ducting for the CNC and Hammer K3 and a wall mounted run for smaller machines that line the perimeter of the shop. The Laguna has proven to be so efficient that I decided to keep the option of future expansion open on the overhead run. Here are a couple pics of the almost completed overhead run.
> 
> ...


Looks great, let the fun begin!


----------



## Dwat (Feb 6, 2018)

copythat said:


> *Dust collection for the beast!*
> 
> I spent the last couple nights working on dust collection for the Maverick. I put the Laguna pflux in the corner of the garage, near the CNC. My plan was to install two runs from the Laguna-an overhead run of ducting for the CNC and Hammer K3 and a wall mounted run for smaller machines that line the perimeter of the shop. The Laguna has proven to be so efficient that I decided to keep the option of future expansion open on the overhead run. Here are a couple pics of the almost completed overhead run.
> 
> ...


Very neat.


----------



## copythat (Sep 28, 2016)

*I HATE being lied to. *

*So fellow lumberjocks, what would you do if you were in my position?
*

When I ordered my Maverick 3×5 from Legacy, I was told it would be the beefed up Gen II that went into production just before my order. I called Legacy back when I first received my machine and told them my machine was a Gen I and not a Gen II. Someone in customer service told me I was correct and that she would talk to management to find out how to remedy the problem.

My salesman called me back and flat out lied to me. He also bad mouthed the woman who told me I was right about my machine. He insisted she had no idea what she was talking about. The problem was I had no way to prove my machine was a Gen I because Legacy had not posted any images of the beefed up Gen II.

Yesterday, someone on here shared a Legacy training video with me that covered setting up "your new Gen II." I watched the video and noticed that my gantry was no where near as stout as the one in the video. Also, my machine did not have a port for the plug in e-stop that came with it, but the Gen II in the video did.

I contacted Legacy yesterday with my newly acquired proof. The woman I had previously spoken to said she understood why I was upset. Some hire up contacted me via email this evening and said he would call me on Monday. He included a picture of a Gen II gantry and asked me to do one thing before Monday, measure the width of my gantry and confirm it is 10" wide. I sent a picture to him of my 7.5" wide gantry. That is a significant difference.

*MY GANTRY:
*









*GEN II GANTRY:
*









I hate being lied to. I cannot believe I paid all that money and they tried to deceive me. This was a dream purchase for me because I typically cannot afford to spend that much money. *What would you do or how would you want the situation remedied if you were in my shoes?*


----------



## CaptainSkully (Aug 28, 2008)

copythat said:


> *I HATE being lied to. *
> 
> *So fellow lumberjocks, what would you do if you were in my position?
> *
> ...


Dude, I feel your pain. I always follow the chain of command trying to give them a chance to provide me excellent customer service. Then I start working my way up the food chain. Then I tell them I'm going to start blabbing my negative experience all over the place. Then I start blabbing my negative experience all over the place. I'm only joking of course, but then you can tell them you cut your finger off and now you're suing…

I always try to get everything in black and white. I document who I talk to and when. Do you have any documentation stating that you're getting the Gen II? Do you have an invoice with an order date and documentation from them on the release date of the Gen II?

Above all, I am always civil until it's time to not be civil. I never use a cuss word because that immediately gives them cause to dismiss you, even though you want to SO much. With that being said, last year I had a major problem with a web hosting company and the only thing that got me any forward progress was screaming and cussing, which I feel diminishes me. It's unfortunate when you have to deal with a company that only reacts to that kind of behavior.


----------



## RichT (Oct 14, 2016)

copythat said:


> *I HATE being lied to. *
> 
> *So fellow lumberjocks, what would you do if you were in my position?
> *
> ...


Like Skully said, if you have an invoice showing that you purchased the Gen II, they need to either correct it or refund your money. If not, you don't have any proof they sent the wrong item and can only hope they are good natured enough to take care of it.


----------



## bendwriter (Aug 6, 2017)

copythat said:


> *I HATE being lied to. *
> 
> *So fellow lumberjocks, what would you do if you were in my position?
> *
> ...


Rob, I've been a freelance writer for many years, and have both taken and taught a lot of classes on writing. Here's my best advice:

1) Gather and organize all of your documentation, starting with when you first placed your order.
2) Do a bit of online research, and find the name and address for the President, CEO, or other top official of the company.
3) Craft a firm, professional letter. Lay out the facts, and cite all of your documentation. Don't be nasty or insulting, but be very firm.
4) Make a CLEAR REQUEST for what action you want the company to take. A replacement? A refund? Be specific.
5) Give them a CLEAR timeline of when that request has to be met before you take further action.
6) Tell them what that further action will be, for example disputing the charge through your credit card company.
7) At the bottom of the letter, put CC:, and then list everyone you can think of to send a copy to. That might include the person you dealt with at a local store, the Better Business Bureau, other officials within the company - in other words, anyone who might get their attention and prompt them to action.
8) Finally, send the letter addressed to the President or whomever you've identified, and write "PERSONAL AND CONFIDENTIAL" on the outside of the envelope.

These steps rarely fail to get attention and results. Good luck, and I hope this helps!
Paul


----------



## copythat (Sep 28, 2016)

copythat said:


> *I HATE being lied to. *
> 
> *So fellow lumberjocks, what would you do if you were in my position?
> *
> ...





> Rob, I ve been a freelance writer for many years, and have both taken and taught a lot of classes on writing. Here s my best advice:
> 
> 1) Gather and organize all of your documentation, starting with when you first placed your order.
> 2) Do a bit of online research, and find the name and address for the President, CEO, or other top official of the company.
> ...


Thank you for the information. I have gathered my quote, invoice, emails, text messages and photos concerning my dispute. I plan to draft a letter this weekend and mail it on Monday. I'm curious to see how the company will respond. I have heard nothing but good things about Legacy; well, except for the salesman I dealt with. Go figure!


----------



## Jacksdad (Mar 28, 2017)

copythat said:


> *I HATE being lied to. *
> 
> *So fellow lumberjocks, what would you do if you were in my position?
> *
> ...


Re whole situation sucks, you spend a lot of money and that's the way you are treated, it's not right.


----------



## lightweightladylefty (Mar 27, 2008)

copythat said:


> *I HATE being lied to. *
> 
> *So fellow lumberjocks, what would you do if you were in my position?
> *
> ...


Rob,

With what you have gone through and what you have documented on this blog, you might consider spending a little more money and getting an attorney to negotiate a settlement. You should be reimbursed for your time in setting up the wrong machine, double expenses of forklift, etc. An attorney's name on a letter might make them consider a better response to you. When the higher-up calls on Monday, you might let him know that you are considering meeting with an attorney to discuss fair remuneration. This might make them consider the inconvenience this has caused you. Your documentation in this blog should help them realize that you are only seeking what is right.

Another thing to remember is that a dishonest/incompetent employee might be trying to cover for his error and this may not be a negative reflection on Legacy as much as on an employee who should be reprimanded or released from service.

You've gone through too much to not get satisfactorily compensated. Best wishes!

L/W


----------



## AandCstyle (Mar 21, 2012)

copythat said:


> *I HATE being lied to. *
> 
> *So fellow lumberjocks, what would you do if you were in my position?
> *
> ...


Rob, I will add two things to this discussion: Many companies record phone conversations "for training purposes". There is a fair chance that they have your discussion in their files. Secondly, if they don't live up to what you were told, I will immediately cross Legacy off my short list because I won't knowingly do business with a company like that.


----------



## Dark_Lightning (Nov 20, 2009)

copythat said:


> *I HATE being lied to. *
> 
> *So fellow lumberjocks, what would you do if you were in my position?
> *
> ...


Did you buy your machine with a credit card? You can complain to them, and get some sort of compensation.


----------



## kelvancra (May 4, 2010)

copythat said:


> *I HATE being lied to. *
> 
> *So fellow lumberjocks, what would you do if you were in my position?
> *
> ...


If you can show you ordered a Gen II, you have good standing to demand an upgrade. Companies cannot get away with "bait and switch" and the law is clear, you have a right to get what you paid for. It's that simple.

You don't have to get rude, but you do not have to "request" being made whole, you have the right to demand, if you did, in fact, order a Gen II version of the machine.


----------



## RichT (Oct 14, 2016)

copythat said:


> *I HATE being lied to. *
> 
> *So fellow lumberjocks, what would you do if you were in my position?
> *
> ...


You haven't answered whether you have documentation that you ordered the Gen II, or if you were simply "told" that the Gen II would be the one shipped. Big difference when it comes to making your case.


----------



## copythat (Sep 28, 2016)

copythat said:


> *I HATE being lied to. *
> 
> *So fellow lumberjocks, what would you do if you were in my position?
> *
> ...





> You haven t answered whether you have documentation that you ordered the Gen II, or if you were simply "told" that the Gen II would be the one shipped. Big difference when it comes to making your case.
> 
> - Rich


The invoice is not generation specific. However, I purchased the unit at full price and after release of the Gen II. If that isn't good enough, I have emails, text messages, and one recorded phone call from two of their employees claiming my machine was a Gen II.


----------



## RichT (Oct 14, 2016)

copythat said:


> *I HATE being lied to. *
> 
> *So fellow lumberjocks, what would you do if you were in my position?
> *
> ...


I hope it works out in your favor. If they do screw you over though, I'd be happy to coordinate a LJ campaign to flood them with emails indicating that they will never get another sale from one of us.

That's not something to do until every option is exhausted for you, but if it comes to that, we'll give them hell.


----------



## copythat (Sep 28, 2016)

copythat said:


> *I HATE being lied to. *
> 
> *So fellow lumberjocks, what would you do if you were in my position?
> *
> ...


I really like their machine but my experience with their salesman has been absolutely miserable. I heard nothing but rave reviews about their customer service, training, and so forth. I was told the family owned company made you feel a part of their family. I am not seeing that aspect of their business and it bums the heck out of me. If I was wealthy or a corporation, perhaps it wouldn't be a big deal. This was a once in a lifetime purchase for me and I feel cheated.


----------



## kelvancra (May 4, 2010)

copythat said:


> *I HATE being lied to. *
> 
> *So fellow lumberjocks, what would you do if you were in my position?
> *
> ...


All that is admissible in a court action and would set the stage.



> The invoice is not generation specific. However, I purchased the unit at full price and after release of the Gen II. If that isn t good enough, I have emails, text messages, and one recorded phone call from two of their employees claiming my machine was a Gen II.
> 
> - copythat


----------



## Dwat (Feb 6, 2018)

copythat said:


> *I HATE being lied to. *
> 
> *So fellow lumberjocks, what would you do if you were in my position?
> *
> ...


I have nothing more to add to what has been said other than if they do not make it right my intention of buying from them in the future will not happen. You can add my name to the list.
Dan


----------



## jssussex (Mar 26, 2008)

copythat said:


> *I HATE being lied to. *
> 
> *So fellow lumberjocks, what would you do if you were in my position?
> *
> ...


I just read your thread - you should edit the title of this post. "Legacy Maverick 3×5 Gen. II #17: I HATE being lied to" I don't think they lied but made a huge mistake. I'm familiar with the company and they are reasonably small. you could also say "Legacy Maverick 3×5 Gen. II #17: Legacy's big Mistake - Resolved see part 22". to show that this was resolved more than satisfactorily. If I hadn't read through your postings I would have assumed you got stuck and they came through. That is rare. I hope you're still loving the 4X8


----------



## copythat (Sep 28, 2016)

*Taking my mind of the issue . . .*

I spent some time this evening working on the design of my first 3D project; at least I think it's considered 3D. It will be my family coat of arms when it is done.

*I want it to look like this:*









*And so far it looks like this:*


















*I cannot take credit for the clipart image or the 3D components.* I purchased the 3D components online and assembled them into the configuration before you. It has been quite the learning process. I will work on creating the duck heads later this evening or tomorrow. My project after this is also underway and will be all my own work.


----------



## Dark_Lightning (Nov 20, 2009)

copythat said:


> *Taking my mind of the issue . . .*
> 
> I spent some time this evening working on the design of my first 3D project; at least I think it's considered 3D. It will be my family coat of arms when it is done.
> 
> ...


Looks good! Though I'm pretty sure that those are geese, which are way tougher than ducks.


----------



## copythat (Sep 28, 2016)

copythat said:


> *Taking my mind of the issue . . .*
> 
> I spent some time this evening working on the design of my first 3D project; at least I think it's considered 3D. It will be my family coat of arms when it is done.
> 
> ...


Here is another project in the works for the CNC . . .


----------



## copythat (Sep 28, 2016)

*Legacy Woodworking took a plunge . . . *

I can't begin to describe how disappointed I am with the customer service at Legacy Woodworking. On March 30th, Tracy Anderson, the President of Legacy Woodworking Machinery sent the following email:

"Rob,

I will call you on on Monday after I have had a chance to look over your order and speak with John. Would you please check out one measurement for me before Monday? Measure the width of the gantry uprights. Tell me if it is 10" wide wide as shown in this photo.

Thanks,"

I responded the same day by giving Tracy the measurement he asked for, my phone number, and also telling him I looked forward to his call on Monday. Well, Monday came and went and, much to my surprise, NO PHONE CALL. I sent a follow-up email and received no response. I am thoroughly disgusted. I'm not sure what I disliked more, being lied to by the salesman or being blown off by the president of the company.

I work for a state bar and most of my friends and associates are lawyers. Come Monday, I am going to ask for help. It won't be free but it will be worth it.

Until next time; cheers!


----------



## RichT (Oct 14, 2016)

copythat said:


> *Legacy Woodworking took a plunge . . . *
> 
> I can't begin to describe how disappointed I am with the customer service at Legacy Woodworking. On March 30th, Tracy Anderson, the President of Legacy Woodworking Machinery sent the following email:
> 
> ...


Let us know if we can help.


----------



## BCaryville (Apr 18, 2017)

copythat said:


> *Legacy Woodworking took a plunge . . . *
> 
> I can't begin to describe how disappointed I am with the customer service at Legacy Woodworking. On March 30th, Tracy Anderson, the President of Legacy Woodworking Machinery sent the following email:
> 
> ...


Please continue to post the progress of this situation. I wish there was a way to help but not sure how. We're hoping for the best for you!


----------



## Dwat (Feb 6, 2018)

copythat said:


> *Legacy Woodworking took a plunge . . . *
> 
> I can't begin to describe how disappointed I am with the customer service at Legacy Woodworking. On March 30th, Tracy Anderson, the President of Legacy Woodworking Machinery sent the following email:
> 
> ...


My thoughts at this point to Mr. Anderson would be, and giving him the benefit-of-the-doubt
The only resolve to this issue would be for the company, and at their expense, to deliver and placed in your shop the correct unit and pick up the other.

If this does not happen, Legacy is off my list.


----------



## copythat (Sep 28, 2016)

copythat said:


> *Legacy Woodworking took a plunge . . . *
> 
> I can't begin to describe how disappointed I am with the customer service at Legacy Woodworking. On March 30th, Tracy Anderson, the President of Legacy Woodworking Machinery sent the following email:
> 
> ...


I had a long ride home from work today and decided to call the one employee at Legacy Woodworking who sided with me from the get go. I asked her if she remembered me and she told me she did and that she was on the floor looking at my "new Gen II" under construction. I asked her what she was talking about and she told me the owners decided to send me a new machine. She asked if they notified me and I told her no that I was calling to find out why Tracy Anderson never called. I was in a mountainous region and asked if I could call back tomorrow to find out about the status of my new Gen II. I am guarded but pleased about the revelation. I will let you know what I learn tomorrow.


----------



## copythat (Sep 28, 2016)

copythat said:


> *Legacy Woodworking took a plunge . . . *
> 
> I can't begin to describe how disappointed I am with the customer service at Legacy Woodworking. On March 30th, Tracy Anderson, the President of Legacy Woodworking Machinery sent the following email:
> 
> ...





> Let us know if we can help.
> 
> - Rich


I appreciate the offer. I had some news today and will let you know more tomorrow.


----------



## Dwat (Feb 6, 2018)

copythat said:


> *Legacy Woodworking took a plunge . . . *
> 
> I can't begin to describe how disappointed I am with the customer service at Legacy Woodworking. On March 30th, Tracy Anderson, the President of Legacy Woodworking Machinery sent the following email:
> 
> ...


Hope that's not BS and that Mr. Anderson has a good excuse.


----------



## Dwat (Feb 6, 2018)

copythat said:


> *Legacy Woodworking took a plunge . . . *
> 
> I can't begin to describe how disappointed I am with the customer service at Legacy Woodworking. On March 30th, Tracy Anderson, the President of Legacy Woodworking Machinery sent the following email:
> 
> ...


Rob,
What is the latest?


----------



## copythat (Sep 28, 2016)

copythat said:


> *Legacy Woodworking took a plunge . . . *
> 
> I can't begin to describe how disappointed I am with the customer service at Legacy Woodworking. On March 30th, Tracy Anderson, the President of Legacy Woodworking Machinery sent the following email:
> 
> ...


I just posted an update in a new blog entry. The issued is resolved in my favor. Thank you all that offered to help!


----------



## copythat (Sep 28, 2016)

*Automatic Blast Gates*

I bought the iVac Pro system last November and hooked it up to my Laguna pflux cyclone. 









I finally have the blast gates and transmitters hooked up to my new CNC and sliding table saw. Both machines are now fully automatic and all I can say is wow!








The blue tape on the ceiling is an area I plan to install an air hose reel.









I still need to tidy up some of the wires and ground the whole system. And I need to get my shop organized!


















I wasn't sure where to connect the transmitter to the CNC so I decided to attach it to the pump cord. The cyclone only turns on when the spindle is spinning . . . very cool!


----------



## EarlS (Dec 21, 2011)

copythat said:


> *Automatic Blast Gates*
> 
> I bought the iVac Pro system last November and hooked it up to my Laguna pflux cyclone.
> 
> ...


How was the installation? I'm guessing you installed these on both 120V and 240V equipment? 4" ducts also? I thought I'd seen wireless versions that didn't require a power cord on the line sensors. What was your criteria for buying this particular set up? I'm definitely interested in something like this for my shop as well. Sounds like a good candidate for a review if you have time.


----------



## copythat (Sep 28, 2016)

copythat said:


> *Automatic Blast Gates*
> 
> I bought the iVac Pro system last November and hooked it up to my Laguna pflux cyclone.
> 
> ...





> How was the installation? I m guessing you installed these on both 120V and 240V equipment? 4" ducts also? I thought I d seen wireless versions that didn t require a power cord on the line sensors. What was your criteria for buying this particular set up? I m definitely interested in something like this for my shop as well. Sounds like a good candidate for a review if you have time.
> 
> - EarlS


My installation was not like most others because my Laguna already had a remote built in. I emailed iVac and they sent me a hand drawn schematic to hook it up. The schematic had one wire in the wrong spot but I figured it out and I am no electrician.










The blast gates were a snap to install as were the transmitters that attach to the power cords.

I attached my "contactor" and switch directly to my Laguna cyclone in case I ever wanted to move it and operate it elsewhere. I am not restricted to a specific location where it is mounted on the wall. A rep from iVac actually suggested it to me to make the system more practical.

The contactor and switch that connect to my Laguna cyclone and the blast gates are 110v. However, they have a 220v model if needed. The transmitters that attach to the equipment power cords are 110v but are good for either 110 or 220v machines.

I did not see any wireless transmitters that attach to the machines' power cords. I would think they would at least need a battery to transmit a signal.

I knew I wanted to replace my shopvac with a true cyclone and get the ducting in the air instead of always tripping over it. I also knew I wanted to turn on my machines and have everything automatic. I did not want to open and close blast gates or drag hoses from here to there. I did some research online and decided I would go with a two run ducting system and automatic blast gates.

I read several reviews and iVac seemed to always rate high, much like their prices. I pulled the pin, started the install and have a portion of the first ducting run set up for my table saw and CNC. I turn on the machines, the blast gates open and the cyclone turns on. I turn off the machines and the cyclone runs for an additional 50 seconds, turns off, and the blast gates close. SWEET!


----------



## EarlS (Dec 21, 2011)

copythat said:


> *Automatic Blast Gates*
> 
> I bought the iVac Pro system last November and hooked it up to my Laguna pflux cyclone.
> 
> ...


I have a Laguna C-Flux 1.5 HP that I'm thinking of setting up with the I-Vac to improve the overall performance of the system. Your pictures of the trunk and branch lines made me think of some options for setting up the lines using the I-Vac. Are your lines all SCH40 PVC or are they thin wall PVC?

As I get closer to revamping everything I may have a few more questions for you, if you don't mind.


----------



## copythat (Sep 28, 2016)

copythat said:


> *Automatic Blast Gates*
> 
> I bought the iVac Pro system last November and hooked it up to my Laguna pflux cyclone.
> 
> ...





> I have a Laguna C-Flux 1.5 HP that I m thinking of setting up with the I-Vac to improve the overall performance of the system. Your pictures of the trunk and branch lines made me think of some options for setting up the lines using the I-Vac. Are your lines all SCH40 PVC or are they thin wall PVC?
> 
> As I get closer to revamping everything I may have a few more questions for you, if you don t mind.
> 
> - EarlS


I did not use schedule 40. I used the thinner walled sewer pipe and it worked perfect.

Remind me later and i will post some pics of how I mounted the contactor and switch to the Laguna. I will also share the file iVac sent me on how to wire it.


----------



## EarlS (Dec 21, 2011)

copythat said:


> *Automatic Blast Gates*
> 
> I bought the iVac Pro system last November and hooked it up to my Laguna pflux cyclone.
> 
> ...


Rob - I will give you a shout once I get ready to order the Ivac components. Thanks for the information.


----------



## Dwat (Feb 6, 2018)

copythat said:


> *Automatic Blast Gates*
> 
> I bought the iVac Pro system last November and hooked it up to my Laguna pflux cyclone.
> 
> ...


Rob,
How did the wedding go?


----------



## copythat (Sep 28, 2016)

*2.5D Carving is AWESOME!*

I designed this for my son and decided I better do a test cut on MDF before I ruined a nice piece of hardwood.


















I'm glad I did because the text needs to be adjusted a little bit. This was a fun project because it was quick and I got to clean the shop a little while the CNC was working for me.


----------



## Texcaster (Oct 26, 2013)

copythat said:


> *2.5D Carving is AWESOME!*
> 
> I designed this for my son and decided I better do a test cut on MDF before I ruined a nice piece of hardwood.
> 
> ...


That's pretty damn crisp! Is this a 3D machine? Fiddle, mandolin, archtop tops and backs are excellent candidates.


----------



## copythat (Sep 28, 2016)

copythat said:


> *2.5D Carving is AWESOME!*
> 
> I designed this for my son and decided I better do a test cut on MDF before I ruined a nice piece of hardwood.
> 
> ...





> That s pretty damn crisp! Is this a 3D machine? Fiddle, mandolin, archtop tops and backs are excellent candidates.
> 
> - Texcaster


It won't undercut but it does most everything else. It is a four axis machine, counting the built in turning center.


----------



## Dwat (Feb 6, 2018)

copythat said:


> *2.5D Carving is AWESOME!*
> 
> I designed this for my son and decided I better do a test cut on MDF before I ruined a nice piece of hardwood.
> 
> ...


Rob,

What has happened with your feud with Legacy


----------



## copythat (Sep 28, 2016)

copythat said:


> *2.5D Carving is AWESOME!*
> 
> I designed this for my son and decided I better do a test cut on MDF before I ruined a nice piece of hardwood.
> 
> ...





> Rob,
> 
> What has happened with your feud with Legacy
> 
> - Dwat


It has been pretty messed up. Please give me another week and I should be able to share details then.


----------



## copythat (Sep 28, 2016)

copythat said:


> *2.5D Carving is AWESOME!*
> 
> I designed this for my son and decided I better do a test cut on MDF before I ruined a nice piece of hardwood.
> 
> ...


Here is the finished piece I sent to my son.

It was the first time I painted letters and was happy with how they turned out.


----------



## Dwat (Feb 6, 2018)

copythat said:


> *2.5D Carving is AWESOME!*
> 
> I designed this for my son and decided I better do a test cut on MDF before I ruined a nice piece of hardwood.
> 
> ...


Rob,
Very nice work.
Thank him for his service for me.


----------



## copythat (Sep 28, 2016)

*The Issue Has Been Resolved*

A while back, I mentioned how I paid for a Legacy Maverick 3×5 Gen II and received a Maverick 3×5 Gen I. The machine I received was nice, but it did not include the beefed up gantry and advanced limit switches (along with some other features). I contacted Legacy and expressed my displeasure over the conduct of the salesman and asked them to right the wrong; I wanted a 3×5 Gen II-what I paid for.

The owners agreed to replace the 3×5 Gen I with a 3×5 Gen II and pay for shipping. The only problem was that it was going to cost me two separate forklift rentals; one to offload the 3×5 Gen II and another to load the crated 3×5 Gen I. Did I mention it costs $454 dollars to have Herc rentals deliver a forklift to my home in BFE and allow me to use it for one day? Yep, I was looking at shelling out $908 for a mistake that was not mine.

I thought about the $908 and the improvements Legacy made from the 3×5 Gen I to the 3×5 Gen II and I could not justify spending the money to simply gain a beefier gantry and improved limit switches. It bummed me out but I realized I would have to live with the 3×5 Gen I.

A few days passed and the $908 in forklift fees seemed doable to me if I upgraded to a Maverick 4×8 (I would be gaining a significant improvement!). I contacted Legacy and asked them to: 1) take back the 3×5 Gen I; 2) apply what I paid to the purchase of a new 4×8; 3) give me the sale price for the 4×8 quoted back in January 2018 (I would pay the difference between the 3×5 and 4×8); and 4) pay for most of the shipping on the 4×8 and all the shipping on the 3×5. I told them I would pay the difference in shipping costs from a 3×5 to a 4×8. My offer was rejected so I pitched my case one last time and the owners agreed to the proposal. It took a few weeks for Legacy to build the new 4×8 and test the CNC but it was finally shipped two weeks ago.

I called the trucking company once they took possession from Legacy and scheduled the delivery date for last Thursday, between noon and 1500 hours. I immediately called Herc rentals and scheduled a forklift delivery for 1000 hours on Thursday morning. Everything was really coming together!

Last Wednesday, I called the trucking company and Herc rentals to confirm everything was still going according to plan and I was assured it was. I called the trucking company Thursday morning (one last time) and confirmed the 4×8 would be delivered between noon and 1500 hours. I told them I had to be sure because I was paying $454 for a one day forklift rental and did not want to waste my money if the merchandise was not going to be delivered. The dispatcher put me on hold, came back on the line a couple minutes later, and told me the machine was on a truck and would be delivered that day. All was going well!

Last Thursday at 1455 hours, I called the trucking company to check on the delivery window and was told the CNC would not be delivered that day because other customers refused delivery of their merchandise and their items were blocking access to my crate. I told them no problem, they just had to pay $454 for the wasted forklift rental. That generated a lot of calls and about 1930 hours the trucking company arrived at my house and I took possession of the biggest crate I have ever seen, 3000 pounds worth!

I disassembled the top and all four sides of the crate and left the 4×8 bolted to the bottom. I forked the package into my garage and called it a night. Humidity in the south sucks and I was sopping wet after several hours of disassembly. I then spent the next two days getting the machine situated and putting my garage back in order. I am now the proud owner of a new Legacy Maverick 4×8, a true beast. I cannot wait to carve something this weekend!


----------



## EarlS (Dec 21, 2011)

copythat said:


> *The Issue Has Been Resolved*
> 
> A while back, I mentioned how I paid for a Legacy Maverick 3×5 Gen II and received a Maverick 3×5 Gen I. The machine I received was nice, but it did not include the beefed up gantry and advanced limit switches (along with some other features). I contacted Legacy and expressed my displeasure over the conduct of the salesman and asked them to right the wrong; I wanted a 3×5 Gen II-what I paid for.
> 
> ...


I just looked it up. That is a BEAST. I definitely want to see what you make with it. Good luck!!


----------



## Dwat (Feb 6, 2018)

copythat said:


> *The Issue Has Been Resolved*
> 
> A while back, I mentioned how I paid for a Legacy Maverick 3×5 Gen II and received a Maverick 3×5 Gen I. The machine I received was nice, but it did not include the beefed up gantry and advanced limit switches (along with some other features). I contacted Legacy and expressed my displeasure over the conduct of the salesman and asked them to right the wrong; I wanted a 3×5 Gen II-what I paid for.
> 
> ...


Hey Rob,

Glad your back among the living and cant wait to see some pics.
By the way, how did the wedding go?


----------



## copythat (Sep 28, 2016)

copythat said:


> *The Issue Has Been Resolved*
> 
> A while back, I mentioned how I paid for a Legacy Maverick 3×5 Gen II and received a Maverick 3×5 Gen I. The machine I received was nice, but it did not include the beefed up gantry and advanced limit switches (along with some other features). I contacted Legacy and expressed my displeasure over the conduct of the salesman and asked them to right the wrong; I wanted a 3×5 Gen II-what I paid for.
> 
> ...





> Hey Rob,
> 
> Glad your back among the living and cant wait to see some pics.
> By the way, how did the wedding go?
> ...


The wedding signs were a hit and the big day was a success.


----------



## copythat (Sep 28, 2016)

*The 3x5 is now 4x8 and she is a beast!*


----------



## robscastle (May 13, 2012)

copythat said:


> *The 3x5 is now 4x8 and she is a beast!*


Well Rob the two words apply by the looks!!

Now get to work and produce some projects!!


----------



## EarlS (Dec 21, 2011)

copythat said:


> *The 3x5 is now 4x8 and she is a beast!*


Does it growl when it wakes up (errrr - starts)? What can't that thing do? Wow!!


----------



## Notw (Aug 7, 2013)

copythat said:


> *The 3x5 is now 4x8 and she is a beast!*


that gantry is substantial!


----------



## copythat (Sep 28, 2016)

copythat said:


> *The 3x5 is now 4x8 and she is a beast!*





> that gantry is substantial!
> 
> - Notw


*It is huge.* The machine weighs in at 2300 pounds.


----------



## copythat (Sep 28, 2016)

copythat said:


> *The 3x5 is now 4x8 and she is a beast!*





> Does it growl when it wakes up (errrr - starts)? What can t that thing do? Wow!!
> 
> - EarlS


She purrs like a kitten! It is pleasant being in the same room with it. I wish my router tables were so quiet!


----------



## EarlS (Dec 21, 2011)

copythat said:


> *The 3x5 is now 4x8 and she is a beast!*


It's big enough you need to give it a name.


----------



## Dwat (Feb 6, 2018)

copythat said:


> *The 3x5 is now 4x8 and she is a beast!*


Wow!!
That is very nice and very glad that Legacy owned-up and took care of you. Restored my desire to purchase from them. 
Keep the pics coming.


----------



## copythat (Sep 28, 2016)

*A relatively cheap upgrade giving peace of mind . . . *

I bought a flow indicator to give me peace of mind that the coolant was being cycled through the spindle. Here are some pictures and part numbers . . .





































*Click on the image below for a short clip of the gizmo working.
*


  







And here are some pics of the new machine, just because I think it is awesome.


----------



## copythat (Sep 28, 2016)

*Prototype for a potential customer . . . *

I messed with Aspire today and converted a local company's logo into a small (12"x6") prototype of a potential sign. This is right after carving . . . *with sanding yet to be done!* I also need to add gold to the crown, blue to the downturned arrow, red to the upturned arrow and flame, and white to the snowflake and small letters. I think it turned out pretty interesting so far.


----------



## htl (Mar 24, 2015)

copythat said:


> *Prototype for a potential customer . . . *
> 
> I messed with Aspire today and converted a local company's logo into a small (12"x6") prototype of a potential sign. This is right after carving . . . *with sanding yet to be done!* I also need to add gold to the crown, blue to the downturned arrow, red to the upturned arrow and flame, and white to the snowflake and small letters. I think it turned out pretty interesting so far.


That's one very nice simple sign. 
Ya Right, so clear and sharply done.
Beautiful work that I can only dream of doing!!!


----------



## copythat (Sep 28, 2016)

copythat said:


> *Prototype for a potential customer . . . *
> 
> I messed with Aspire today and converted a local company's logo into a small (12"x6") prototype of a potential sign. This is right after carving . . . *with sanding yet to be done!* I also need to add gold to the crown, blue to the downturned arrow, red to the upturned arrow and flame, and white to the snowflake and small letters. I think it turned out pretty interesting so far.


Painting is not in my skill set. Now for some light sanding on the background and edges of the letters.


----------



## Dwat (Feb 6, 2018)

copythat said:


> *Prototype for a potential customer . . . *
> 
> I messed with Aspire today and converted a local company's logo into a small (12"x6") prototype of a potential sign. This is right after carving . . . *with sanding yet to be done!* I also need to add gold to the crown, blue to the downturned arrow, red to the upturned arrow and flame, and white to the snowflake and small letters. I think it turned out pretty interesting so far.


Looks very good.


----------



## OG51 (Feb 4, 2018)

copythat said:


> *Prototype for a potential customer . . . *
> 
> I messed with Aspire today and converted a local company's logo into a small (12"x6") prototype of a potential sign. This is right after carving . . . *with sanding yet to be done!* I also need to add gold to the crown, blue to the downturned arrow, red to the upturned arrow and flame, and white to the snowflake and small letters. I think it turned out pretty interesting so far.


Awesome job on the sign.


----------



## copythat (Sep 28, 2016)

copythat said:


> *Prototype for a potential customer . . . *
> 
> I messed with Aspire today and converted a local company's logo into a small (12"x6") prototype of a potential sign. This is right after carving . . . *with sanding yet to be done!* I also need to add gold to the crown, blue to the downturned arrow, red to the upturned arrow and flame, and white to the snowflake and small letters. I think it turned out pretty interesting so far.





> Awesome job on the sign.
> 
> - OG51


Thank you. It was just a little mock up but the customer liked it and now wants me to price a four foot sign for him.


----------



## Prodgex (Mar 13, 2019)

copythat said:


> *Prototype for a potential customer . . . *
> 
> I messed with Aspire today and converted a local company's logo into a small (12"x6") prototype of a potential sign. This is right after carving . . . *with sanding yet to be done!* I also need to add gold to the crown, blue to the downturned arrow, red to the upturned arrow and flame, and white to the snowflake and small letters. I think it turned out pretty interesting so far.


Hello

I've had the Maverick 4×8 Gen2 since March. I would love to talk to you about how you take care of maintenance of yours some time.

Thanks
Rodger Harrell
Madera, CA


----------

